# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Στα 40ά γενέθλια, το Διαδίκτυο αποκτά πολύγλωσσες καταλήξεις

## JB172

*Σεούλ*

Με αφορμή τα 40 χρόνια από την εμφάνιση του Διαδικτύου, ο μη κερδοσκοπικός φορέας που διαχειρίζεται τις διαδικτυακές διευθύνσεις ενέκρινε την Παρασκευή τη χρήση μη λατινικών χαρακτήρων στα ονόματα χώρου όπως .com και .gr.

H απόφαση της ICANN (Διαδικτυακή Εταιρεία Ονοματοδοσίας και Αριθμοδότησης) «είναι ένα μικρό βήμα για την ICANN, αλλά ένα μεγάλο βήμα για τη μισή ανθρωπότητα που χρησιμοποιεί μη λατινικούς χαρακτήρες, όπως στην Κορέα, την Κίνα, τον αραβικό κόσμο και σε όλη την Ασία, την Αφρική και τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο» δήλωσε ο Ροντ Μπέκστρομ, διευθύνων σύμβουλος της μη κερδοσκοπικής αμερικανικής εταιρείας.

Μη λατινικοί χαρακτήρες χρησιμοποιούνται ήδη στο μεσαίο τμήμα των διαδικτυακών διευθύνσεων (π.χ. www.ελληνικά.gr), μέχρι σήμερα όμως οι εγκεκριμένες καταλήξεις περιορίζονταν στα 26 γράμματα του λατινικού αλφαβήτου, τους αριθμητικούς χαρακτήρες και την παύλα.

Τώρα, οι κυβερνήσεις θα μπορούν να υποβάλλουν αιτήματα στην ICANN για την έγκριση μη λατινικών ονομάτων χώρου που αντιπροσωπεύουν τη χώρα τους (π.χ .ελ για την Ελλάδα). Αιτήσεις μπορούν να υποβάλλονται από τις 16 Νοεμβρίου, με την προοπτική οι 50 πρώτες νέες καταλήξεις να αρχίσουν να χρησιμοποιούνται από τα μέσα του 2010.

Μη λατινικές εκδοχές των χώρων .com και .org δεν θα εγκριθούν για αρκετά ακόμα χρόνια, καθώς η ICANN συνεχίζει να εξετάζει σχετικά τεχνικά και πολιτικά θέματα.

Η απόφαση της ICANN ελήφθη με ψηφοφορία των 15 μελών του διοικητικού συμβουλίου, έπειτα από συνομιλίες έξι ημερών στην πρωτεύουσα της Νοτίου Κορέας.

Η ανακοίνωση έρχεται μία ημέρα μετά τα γενέθλια του Διαδικτύου: στις 29 Οκτωβρίου συμπληρώθηκαν 40 χρόνια από την πρώτη μετάδοση δεδομένων από το Πανεπιστήμιο της Καλιφόρνια στο Λος Αντζελες και το Ερευνητικό Ινστιτούτο του Στάνφορντ μέσω του δικτύου Arpanet, της πρώτης, στρατιωτικής εκδοχής του Internet.

_Newsroom ΔΟΛ, με πληροφορίες από Associated Press_

Πηγή: http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEn ... gDtrID=252

----------


## racer

ρε παιδιά τα ελληνικά domains δεν είχανε ξαναμπεί και κάποτε στο παρλεθόν η ότι θυμάμαι χαίρομαι???

----------


## papashark

> ρε παιδιά τα ελληνικά domains δεν είχανε ξαναμπεί και κάποτε στο παρλεθόν η ότι θυμάμαι χαίρομαι???


Και εγώ κάτι τέτοιο θυμάμαι...

----------


## alsafi

Kαι ποιο παλια είχαν βγει domain στα Ελληνικά αλλά τώρα το έκαναν μαζεμενα για πολλές "αμόρφωτες χώρες"...

Βλέπω να γίνετε μάχη για το ποιος θα έχει το www.μ@λ@κ@ς.gr

----------


## Acinonyx

Κατάλαβα... Θα πεθάνουμε στο Alt+Shift..

----------


## NetTraptor

ποιο εύκολα θα θυμάσαι την IP τους  ::

----------


## mojiro

πμυκ://πι.αμδα.δικ  :: 




> πΡοτόκολλο
> μΕταφοράς
> υΠερ
> κΕιμένου
> ://
> πΑγκόσμιος
> ιΣτός
> .αμδα.
> δικΤυο

----------


## dazyraby

> πμυκ://πι.αμδα.δικ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> πΡοτόκολλο
> μΕταφοράς
> υΠερ
> ...


εγώ να σου πώ την αλήθεια το πέρασα για πικπα.αμδα.δικαστηρια ........

αλλά όποιος έχει την μύγα σφίγγεται .....

----------

